# Dog moaning only when lying down and changing positions



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Just last week, my male GSD started to do a low moan when lying down when I bring him into the living room to watch tv with me. He is not asleep when he moans. It's a really low groan/moan. Most times, he is not looking at me. He also does this when he changes positions. Along with this, he will whimper through his nose (almost sounds like a whistle). He is in training and this is while I have him in a 30min. downstay and he is not allowed to get up until I give him a command.

Either he is in pain, or annoyed with me that I currently have control over him. He is a very dominating dog and bullies me, so maybe he's ticked about the situation? I never hear him moan/groan otherwise.

He is very high energy and runs around the backyard like a nut and doesn't seem in pain then.

He turns 1 year old on Saturday. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome,

Hmmm, a lot going on here.

I think training a down stay is important. But where did you come up with 30 minutes...that sounds excessive to me but I'm not sure what you are training for?

Regarding the moaning. It could be because he's hurting somewhere or he just does it. My boy moans when he gets really comfortable...almost like "this is the best spot". I know he's not in pain.

I'm of the opinion dogs don't do things to spite us. 

At 1 he has a TON of energy...how much exercise is he getting?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Panosteitis (Pano) is sometimes seen in younger fast growing dogs like our German Shepherds.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

My dog trainer has put me on her leadership program that she specifically wrote for German Shepherds. Putting the dog in a 30 minute downstay every day is a must on this program. This dog currently owns me....I don't own him. He thinks I'm his littermate, not his leader. I have bruises literally up and down both of my lower arms and a few bruises on my legs from his excessive biting of me. So when I make him do something where I have control of him, he must be annoyed with me.

However, I just don't feel this moan/groan is because of annoyance. My trainer said GSD's are very vocal and talk alot. I just wish I knew what he was trying to tell me?

He turns 1 year on Saturday and was 94lbs. about 3 weeks ago. He was 88lbs. at 8 months so maybe because he's oversized he just has growing pains? But why only lying down and changing positions?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad you are seeing a trainer. These dogs are a pleasure to own when they are trained but can be a handful when not. Having the war wounds to prove it is not cool, unacceptable (the bruises from the biting). Again, glad you are taking training seriously and have brought someone in to help.

Do you believe he's over weight? To me that sounds like a lot of weight to be carrying for a growing adolescent but all are different builds.

Can you post a picture of him...a good shot that shows his whole body?


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. These war wounds are brutal and sometimes I think I'm never going to get anywhere with this dog. I've had him for 4 months, but I've seen improvement in him since I started going to this new trainer that specializes in GSD's 6 weeks ago.

Would you believe he is really skinny? I just had him brushed and all his winter coat is gone now. He looks like a completely different dog. It looks like I just rescued him from the Humane Society and that he has hardly eaten for a month.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He's a very handsome boy! In that picture he does not look overweight at all, looks like a good weight. That's why I'm always careful going on weight alone without seeing the build. My boy is 3 and weighs 74 pounds, he's very lean but has a nice build.

Regarding the moaning when laying down and repositioning himself...I think the only way to know for sure is to have a x-ray done. It's hard to know if it's nothing or something over the internet.


----------

